# Ruby Red Spilo



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

He's always been kinda drab... dark with a barely noticable yellow and red on his underside...
I'd like to switch out his substrate for one that will bring out his coloration a little more.

He's presently in a 45 gallon with a black painted back and Black Tahitian Moon Sand.

I'm considering switching to that "terra cotta" colored gravel...

Whadaya guys think?
What would bring out his colors the most?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i always wanted to try blue just for the fun of it. but the terra cotta sounds nice. but i still say color is hit or miss with substrate choice.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Yeah, I've seen some pics on here of people's setups with that color substrate and it seemed to make the colors really "pop."


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Looking to switch out the substrate asap, so "bump."


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Maybe a Natural color subtrate will show It's color better. My RRS color is the same as how you describe it. I have black background and bare bottom for now. Maybe its the black background.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I'd change the black BG and try that terra cotta. Darker substrates make for darker fish IMO...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

the_w8 said:


> I'd change the black BG and try that terra cotta. Darker substrates make for darker fish IMO...


What background would be best do ya think?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

red or terracotta substrate with a natural forest background or DIY styrofoam background.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

ive always heard that a dark substrate brings out colors best. you may want to try feeding something different. like krill.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks for the replies guys!

I can't find "terra cotta" colored substrate anywhere, checked 3 locations, a catalog and online sites.
Thinking about switching gears altogether here and redoing the back in a sky blue and putting in white gravel.

With the black background and black sand, all I ever get is almost black fish, in all my tanks.
Gonna try something way lighter.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Red gravel








Most spilos always have alright yellow color. Red gravel will at least give the fish a red hue lol


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, I've noticed in pics with orangish/reddish gravel it seems to reflect on the bellies of the fish...

Hmmm... dunno what to do.
The only thing with white is that it's uglier'n sh*t when it gets algae on it...


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

yea i wouldnt recomend white gravel. my rrs is in a 40 breeder with white play sand it seems to work pretty well. I also have a black background on his tank.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

my buddy has red and black gravel in his pygo tank and i think that really brings the red out in his RB's. I'd do a mixture of red and black...looks very sharp IMO.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Try this out, I have the black florite for my blue diamond. Its really good for your piranha's colour developement and is one of the best planted tank substrates I used. Its called Flourite Red, heres a link: http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/FlouriteRed.html


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Switch the substrate to white/tan sand, that should make a big difference. Just look a dmackeys pygos.
You should be able to leave the black background and notice quite the difference


----------

